# 40k Gaming PC



## funkysourav (Jun 25, 2010)

1. What is the purpose of the computer?
Gaming

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
Yes

3. What is your MAX budget?
40K

4. Planning to overclock?
No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit
Ubuntu 10.04LTS

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
500GB would do

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen?
20"@1600x900

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? 
6

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler? 
Assembler

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
In less than 2 Weeks

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
Maybe

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig?
NO, i want everything from scratch

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
Will buy from Kolkata or Asansole
i live in West Bengal

14: Which hardware component are you looking to buy (component name). If you have already decided on a configuration then please mention the (component brand and model) as well, this will help us in fine tuning your requirement
.
CPU - Amd Phenom II x2 555be
or
AMD Athlon II X4 635
or
AMD Athlon II X3 440

open to Intel Core I3

Motherboard -Gigabyte MA-785GMT-US2H

GPU - HD 5770(preferably powercolor)

RAM - 4GB(2*2) 1333MHz Kingston DDRIII RAM

HDD - 500 GB WD Blue

Monitor-20" DELL S2009W

Cabinet - CM Elite 310

PSU/SMPS - Corsair CX400
(not really sure about this ,the CORSAIR PSU CALCULATOR recommends this , but the HD5770 system requirements say it needs at least a 450w psu)

Key Board+Mouse - Logitech SET - Optical Blk Mouse+ MMKB

ODD - L.G. GH22NS50 OEM SATA DVD-Writer

Speakers - Altec Lansing 2.1 BXR1121


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 25, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> CPU - Amd Phenom II x2 555be
> or
> *AMD Athlon II X4 635*
> or
> ...



change the bold marked items:

1. check price diff between X4 630 & 635. if you need pay more than 200 bucks for 635, skip it.

2, try MSI HAWX. i not sure but you may find it. currently Kolkata market full with XFX cards.

3. get FSP Saga II 500W or Corsair VX450W. be safe. just pay little more & get a 450-500W PSU from good brand than settling for a 400W unit.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> change the bold marked items:
> 
> 
> 3. get FSP Saga II 500W or Corsair VX450W. be safe. just pay little more & get a 450-500W PSU from good brand than settling for a 400W unit.



is fsp a good company?
i have been recommended FSP SAGA II 500w psu @2.8k
link provided here(*www.theitwares.com/saga-500w-pow ... p-808.html)
is it a good choice?
i am looking for the safety and durability of my pc for 4 years at least


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2010)

yes fsp saga 2 series is a great psu series.
it offers 80%+ efficiency at extremely great price.
moreover its quiet and is definitely better than local psus


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 26, 2010)

When i am not gaming@10hrs/day ,
i will be using my pc as a download rig@12hrs/day

is there any way to switch graphics
i.e. i want to switch between my precious hd 5770 discrete(when gaming) and the motherboard's hd4200 igp(when downloading)
that way my power consumption is low and there is not too much pressure on the 5770

Is there any way to do this?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> is there any way to switch graphics
> i.e. i want to switch between my precious hd 5770 discrete(when gaming) and the motherboard's hd4200 igp(when downloading)
> that way my power consumption is low and there is not too much pressure on the 5770
> 
> Is there any way to do this?



u have 2 read the mobo manual...for this the mobo supports hybrid crossfire...
but i dnt know abt 5XXX cards....

this 5770 is selling like hot cake i think....it reminds me the era of GEForce 8800GT


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yes fsp saga 2 series is a great psu series.
> it offers 80%+ efficiency at extremely great price.
> moreover its quiet and is definitely better than local psus



not 80%+ but competitive with Corsair whose PSUs are 80%+. moreover at that price you can't complain. just warranty little low @ 2-3yrs.



funkysourav said:


> When i am not gaming@10hrs/day ,
> i will be using my pc as a download rig@12hrs/day
> 
> is there any way to switch graphics
> ...



why you need? HD4200 will be off. & at idle the ATI 5 series cards consume same power as an IGP. so? no tension about huge bills 



KaranTh85 said:


> u have 2 read the mobo manual...for this the mobo supports hybrid crossfire...
> but i dnt know abt 5XXX cards....
> 
> this 5770 is selling like hot cake i think....it reminds me the era of GEForce 8800GT



Hybrid cossfire = IGP + discrete card. not discrete card off & IGP on. its Nvidia Optimus tech 

yup. HD5770 can be mentioned as best budget performance card in a long time. you not only get performance but it runs so cool. but special mention to MSI HAWX. priced at 9.6k currently. makes all other HD5770 seem useless.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> . HD5770 can be mentioned as best budget performance card in a long time. you not only get performance but it runs so cool. but special mention to MSI HAWX. priced at 9.6k currently. makes all other HD5770 seem useless.





actually its not about power consumption as it is about temperature
i herad in several forums that the MSI HAWX tends to get too hot...
(Hotter than ANGELINA JOLIE actually)
i.e 50c@idle and 85-90c@load

i just hope that my rig doesn't go poof all of a sudden

43k is a hell lot of money
i actually feel guilty spending so much on gaming rig


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> actually its not about power consumption as it is about temperature
> i herad in several forums that the MSI HAWX tends to get too hot...
> (Hotter than ANGELINA JOLIE actually)
> i.e 50c@idle and 85-90c@load
> ...



its cause they card makes the stay in the case. simply add 1 side intake & 1 back exhaust. and temperature problem will be solved 

about the 43k pricing, just think spending 39k & in the end you unsatisfied by the performance. you end up loosing the game even before you start it. *simple advice:* pay good price, get good items. don't take the "save little" route & end up with a bad underpowered rig. cause once bought you can't go back to the original. its wasted.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 26, 2010)

i have been recommend a BIOSTAR TA785G3 is it a good board?
anyone has any experience about it?
is the rep of the brand good?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> 43k is a hell lot of money
> i actually feel guilty spending so much on gaming rig



dude u can check my siggy bought recently @41k....& im not feeling any guilt 
int it


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> i have been recommend a BIOSTAR TA785G3 is it a good board?
> anyone has any experience about it?
> is the rep of the brand good?



if its G3 only, avoid it. not very good. go for the G3 HD. a very good board. absolute VFM


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> When i am not gaming@10hrs/day ,
> i will be using my pc as a download rig@12hrs/day
> 
> is there any way to switch graphics
> ...



Sorry to say..this is the dumbest thing I have heard in recent times.You cant even install 2 display adaptors at the same time.Your graphic card will be in idle mode when you are downloading.Even the proccy is close to idle mode.So power consumption will be less.My 5670 is at 47C while downloading.

Biostar surely isnt a topclass brand but they offer good VFM boards

Biostar TA785G3 has only 2 DDR3 slots so just avoid it.TA785G3 A3 isnt a mATX board so it has 3 PCI slots but no 140W processor support so less future proof.

I have TA785G3 HD. Its a VFM board having 4 DDR3 slots,140W proccy support,Onboard 128 MB DDR3 side port memory etc..


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 26, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> dude u can check my siggy bought recently @41k....& im not feeling any guilt
> int it


is it 41k including the monitor ,keyboard mouse & speakers?
if yes, i want to know where did you buy it from?

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------




ajai5777 said:


> Sorry to say..this is the dumbest thing I have heard in recent times.You cant even install 2 display adaptors at the same time.Your graphic card will be in idle mode when you are downloading.Even the proccy is close to idle mode.So power consumption will be less.My 5670 is at 47C while downloading.
> 
> Biostar surely isnt a topclass brand but they offer good VFM boards
> 
> ...


actually i want to be sure my 5770 wont die on me when i use my pc as a downloading rig continuously @12hrs/day
i know the idle temp is 47
but what if it becomes 80 after 12hrs of continuous idling?

forgive me if it sounds stupid

but i am a total noob
i guess i am being a little cautious


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> not 80%+ but competitive with Corsair whose PSUs are 80%+. moreover at that price you can't complain. just warranty little low @ 2-3yrs.



dude see this

it is 80% efficient.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> i know the idle temp is 47
> but what if it becomes 80 after 12hrs of continuous idling?



This is another dumb thing..your graphic card wont be heated in idle mode for a long period of time as it doesnt process anything.

I am in BSNL UL 750 plan.Now its one week my PC running continously with out turning off.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 26, 2010)

guys please suggest a good smps under 3k for this pc:


Athlon II X3 II X3 - 440 - 3875
Biostar TA785G3 - 4000
Kingston/Transcend DDr3 1333MHz 4GB -5100
Seagate 500GB -2050
MSI 5770 Hawk 9600
Corsair VX 450 - 3800
NZXT Gamma - 2200
Samsung 2030 - 6850
KB & Mouse - 750
DVD RW - 1100


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 26, 2010)

FSP Saga II 500W @ Rs 2800


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> guys please suggest a good smps under 3k for this pc:
> 
> 
> Athlon II X3 440 - 3875
> ...



but you have already the smps included it in your config. anyways no need to spend that much. get what pulsar suggested.

change MOBO to Biostar TA785G3 *HD*

get athlon 2 x4 630 if you can. 
you can go with cm elite 310 @ 1.6k to save some money.
what about BENQ 22" MONITOR @ 7.5k


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> guys please suggest a good smps under 3k for this pc:
> 
> 
> Athlon II X3 II X3 - 440 - 3875
> ...



OOPS!!!
MY BAD!!!
I meant UPS Not SMPS :C_emb:
SORRY!!!!!

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but you have already the smps included it in your config. anyways no need to spend that much. get what pulsar suggested.
> 
> change MOBO to Biostar TA785G3 *HD*
> 
> ...


i heard that CM ELITE 310 doesn't have good airflow
thats why i chose NZXT GAmma


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2010)

change that mobo to biostar ta785g3 hd @ 4200.
consider athlon 2 x4 630 @ 4.7k and benq 22' monitor also.

---------- Post added at 08:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------

you want need a corsair 450w, get fsp saga 2 500w to save some money.

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 PM ----------

there are people in this forum using cm elite 310. they never complained about airflow though.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 26, 2010)

yes CM Elite 310 has limited airflow. NZXT Gamma is good cabinet.

Go for Gigabyte 785 board @ 4.5K

UPS you need APC 800VA.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2010)

thanks for the info pulsar


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> yes CM Elite 310 has limited airflow. NZXT Gamma is good cabinet.
> 
> Go for Gigabyte 785 board @ 4.5K
> 
> UPS you need APC 800VA.



could you please give me the link and price to apc 800va?
which model is the gigabyte board?link please


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 26, 2010)

gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H @ 4.6k


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> could you please give me the link and price to apc 800va?
> which model is the gigabyte board?link please



APC 800VA is Rs 3K as per deltapage.com

Search for 
GA-MA785GMT-US2H on SMC international SMC International - One Stop Shop for all your Hardware Need !


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> OOPS!!!
> MY BAD!!!
> I meant UPS Not SMPS :C_emb:
> SORRY!!!!!



take APC 650VA. enough for your PC to give 5-10min backup.



funkysourav said:


> i heard that CM ELITE 310 doesn't have good airflow
> thats why i chose NZXT GAmma



with just 1 fan, even CM 690 will have limited airflow. just fit in 2 intake & 1 exhaust fan. also gamma cost 2k+. enough to include 1 more fan.



pulsar_swift said:


> UPS you need APC 800VA.



APC 800VA under 3k? where?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 26, 2010)

APC 800VA is Rs 3K as per deltapage.com


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 26, 2010)

price and link for apc 650va please

---------- Post added at 09:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:30 PM ----------

is gskill ram good?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 26, 2010)

regarding the VA of the UPS. I am using a INTEX 600VA UPS with new battery  and connected only the CPU to it, it is not going backup when gaming, i mean when gaming if there is powercut, pc shuts down.

APC 650VA UPS can provide 400W of power just do some calculations and see what the load power usage of your PC


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> APC 800VA is Rs 3K as per deltapage.com



oh thanks but locally it'll cost close to 4k or maybe more.



funkysourav said:


> price and link for apc 650va please



search locally. it should be available. or get it from Lynx India. 



funkysourav said:


> is gskill ram good?



what series you talking about? they got a hell lot of series. i suggest get the value rams from Corsair. 10yrs warranty. pricing same as G.SKill & Kingston.



pulsar_swift said:


> regarding the VA of the UPS. I am using a INTEX 600VA UPS with new battery  and connected only the CPU to it, it is not going backup when gaming, i mean when gaming if there is powercut, pc shuts down.
> 
> APC 650VA UPS can provide 400W of power just do some calculations and see what the load power usage of your PC



650VA (new) will give about 400-450W. enough for OP's PC.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 26, 2010)

is the microtek 800va@2.8k ups good?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 26, 2010)

man first check the price of APC 800VA UPS and get back .


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> man first check the price of APC 800VA UPS and get back .


there is no APC 800VA listed on Deltapages.com
it is the APC 650VA which costs 3k


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> there is no APC 800VA listed on Deltapages.com
> it is the APC 650VA which costs 3k



ya man. I am sorry


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> ya man. I am sorry


although i wish it was true

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:20 PM ----------

@pulsar
just read your signature
"CM Elite 310 + 4 CM 120mm fans (3 Intake 1 Exhaust)"

what was the additional cost of the fans and installation?
does your pc run cool at load?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 26, 2010)

yes my PC runs cool. As i type this message the room temp is 29C and CPU temp is 36C. Full load temp is 52C
2 fans lesser CFM - Rs 600
2Fans 90CFM - Rs 980


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 27, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> yes my PC runs cool. As i type this message the room temp is 29C and CPU temp is 36C. Full load temp is 52C
> 2 fans lesser CFM - Rs 600
> 2Fans 90CFM - Rs 980


could you give the links for those fans?

also what is your fan setup?
is it one at front(inlet), two at side(inlet) and one at the back(outlet)?

can the same results be achieved using a cheaper solution?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 27, 2010)

well the 90CFM fans are LED so a little costly. I think you can find some thing cheaper.Front intake, 2 side intakes, 1 exhaust at the back. Search on any site for 120mm fans and CFM should be 90CFM.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 28, 2010)

i have finalized my rig
check this out


PROCESSOR         AMD                Athlon II X4 635           5.0k
MOTHERBOARD       Gigabyte        GA-MA785GMT-US2h    4.6k
RAM               Kingston           DDR3 1333 MHz 2*2GB        5.1k
GRAPHICS CARD     MSI                HD 5770 HAWK 1gb           9.0k
DISPLAY           DELL               20" Widescreen S2009W      6.5k
OPTICAL DRIVE     LG                 DVD RW                     1.1k
HARD DISK         Seagate            SATAII 500gb 7200.12       2.0k
CASE              NZXT               GAMMA                      2.2k
POWER SUPPLY      Corsair            VX450                      3.8k
INPUT MEDIA       Logitech           Keyboard-Mouse Set         0.7k
SPEAKERS          Altec-Lansing      2.1 System BXR1121         1.1k
UPS               APC                650VA                      3.0k

Please comment on the config i have chosen..
Feel free to suggest any changes , corrections or additions!!

P.S do i really need to add after market fans?
if yes please specify the recommended positions on the cabinet and how much extra is it gonna cost me?

also could someone give me the real world pricing in KOLKATA or ASANSOL(WEST BENGAL)?
from any reputed dealer..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2010)

change that mobo to Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H @ 4.6k atleast a Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2K. Rest everything is good.

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------

after market fans will be needed only if your proccy runs hot. check temp. first.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 28, 2010)

i was asking about 
after market fans(case fans) for improving the air flow
like the ones mentioned in pulsar's siggy
are they needed at all?

the gigabyte 785gmt-us2h(ddr3) mobo costs 5.7k(lynx-india)
you have confused it with785gm-us2h(DDR2)@4.4k(lynx-india)


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> i was asking about
> after market fans(case fans) for improving the air flow
> like the ones mentioned in pulsar's siggy
> are they needed at all?
> ...



check SMC International. they selling it for 4.6k


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 28, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> i was asking about
> after market fans(case fans) for improving the air flow
> like the ones mentioned in pulsar's siggy
> are they needed at all?
> ...



Hey man, my proccy  is 955BE. So i need those fans to keep it cool. I dont think it will be necessary for A2 X4 630


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 28, 2010)

@sham.sab
you are right smc is showing them to be 4.6k

@pulsar 
are you sure my nzxt gamma will be enough to keep the components cool?
i dont want to waste money on something i dont need
but i cant risk my investment to the temperatures!
if thats true you just saved me a big headache..

p.s.
if only i could get the real on site(or as close to it as possible) pricing(not the ones from the net)of the rig in kolkata!!


PROCESSOR AMD Athlon II X4 635 5.0k
MOTHERBOARD Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2h 4.6k
RAM Kingston DDR3 1333 MHz 2*2GB 5.1k
GRAPHICS CARD MSI HD 5770 HAWK 1gb 9.6k
DISPLAY DELL 20" Widescreen S2009W 6.5k
OPTICAL DRIVE LG DVD RW 1.1k
HARD DISK Seagate SATAII 500gb 7200.12 2.0k
CASE NZXT GAMMA 2.2k
POWER SUPPLY Corsair VX450 3.8k
INPUT MEDIA Logitech Keyboard-Mouse Set 0.7k
SPEAKERS Altec-Lansing 2.1 System BXR1121 1.1k
UPS APC 650VA 3.0k


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> @sham.sab
> you are right smc is showing them to be 4.6k



good news: its inclusive of tax & carry charge 



funkysourav said:


> p.s.
> if only i could get the real on site(or as close to it as possible) pricing(not the ones from the net)of the rig in kolkata!!
> 
> 
> ...



1. ITwares selling rams of Gskill for 4.8k for 2X2Gb

2. 5770 HAWX for 9k !!! where?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 28, 2010)

ok. buy the cabinet. use it. If you feel the temps are high we can always fix it.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 29, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> good news: its inclusive of tax & carry charge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are right about the hawk!!
i've edited the price above!

but i couldnt find gskill ddr3 2x2 for 4.8k!!
could you give me the link?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> but i couldnt find gskill ddr3 2x2 for 4.8k!!
> could you give me the link?



Gskill 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz CL9 ---> 2.4k
Gskill 2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz CL9 ---> 2.4k
-------------------------------------------------------
Total: Gskill 2X2Gb DDR3-1333Mhz CL9 ---> 4.8k 

got it now?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 29, 2010)

just now i been informed that the pricing was a type. actual pricing is 2725.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> just now i been informed that the pricing was a type. actual pricing is 2725.



what a bad news yar.


----------



## asingh (Jun 29, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> actually i want to be sure my 5770 wont die on me when i use my pc as a downloading rig continuously @12hrs/day
> i know the idle temp is 47
> but what if it becomes 80 after 12hrs of continuous idling?



I game on my cards 5-6 hours non-stop and they run much hotter than yours. Heck before my annual clean the memories were 100+. At times I leave the game paused for hours and the GPUs are spinning like mad. Those chips are strong. No worries.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 29, 2010)

could you guys recommend to me a keyboard-mouse and 2.1 speaker system in and about 2k
also good headphone on the cheap(0.5k)


---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:18 PM ----------

i was just checking smc international
and found this
MSI H55M-P33@4.6k
INTEL CORE I3 530@5.6k 
total 10.2k

and 
AMD Athlon™ II X4 635@5.0k
GA-MA785GMT-US2H@4.6k
total 9.6k

nice to see intel trying to fill the gaps it left behind in pricing for the vfm market.
don't you think?

p.s.
some great alternatives
MSI 785G-E53@5.3k(Full ATX motherboard!!)
MSI 880GMA-E45@5.8k(8 series mobo with usb3.0,sata3.0)

cool alternatives dont you think?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

get logitech/microsoft keyboard and mouse combo in 700 and Creative SBS A200 @ 1.3k

real intel vfmness will be when i5 750 is made to sell at 8k (but intel wont do so!!)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2010)

asigh said:


> I game on my cards 5-6 hours non-stop and they run much hotter than yours. Heck before my annual clean the memories were 100+. At times I leave the game paused for hours and the GPUs are spinning like mad. Those chips are strong. No worries.



yeah....me too game for 5-6hrs.....& still my system remains cool...
it depends how cooling u provide to ur system....


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 30, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> real intel vfmness will be when i5 750 is made to sell at 8k (but intel wont do so!!)



 just wait 2-3 months. when i5 760 will come to retail, i5 750 will be pushed down the line to 8.5-9k. BTW, X6 1055T coming in 95W packaging soon 



KaranTh85 said:


> yeah....me too game for 5-6hrs.....& still my system remains cool...
> it depends how cooling u provide to ur system....



mmmmmmmh, and cable management? attach 5-6 fan but leave your cables tangled. and check temperature.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 30, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> mmmmmmmh, and cable management? attach 5-6 fan but leave your cables tangled. and check temperature.



no worries on cable management.....gamma is gud to handle dat....


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 30, 2010)

why dont you post pics of your cabinet with the sidepanel open for the benefit of others ?


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 30, 2010)

was just checking smc international
and found this
MSI H55M-P33@4.6k
INTEL CORE I3 530@5.6k 
total 10.2k

and 
AMD Athlon™ II X4 635@5.0k
GA-MA785GMT-US2H@4.6k
total 9.6k

nice to see intel trying to fill the gaps it left behind in pricing for the vfm market.
don't you think?




what do you guys think about this?
is the intel combo a better alternative?

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 PM ----------

any way i have got about 2k total to burn on a
keyboard mouse and 2.1 speaker system
and about 0.5k for headphones
suggestions?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

you wont undestand


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 30, 2010)

ya man, intel pleases you better you should go for it. Now if you buy amd also, after some days any problems arise you will blame us saying we suggested AMD. Go for intel and enjoy


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 30, 2010)

sooooorrrrryyyy!!!!!!
i am just confused


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 30, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> you wont undestand



sorry jas,pulsar
for me being so impertinent

anyway,
bad news:
my plans for buying the pc has been put to the shelf today
the date for buying this pc has been postponed to September last week!!
i am absolutely at a loss to think how i will manage to wait another 3 MONTHS!!!
thanks for your help and support guys!!

looks like i have to reopen this thread after 3 months!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

i can very well understand your feelings dude...WAITING FOR THREE MONTHS
TO ME ITS IMPOSSIBLE TASK....


----------



## Piyush (Jun 30, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> sorry jas,pulsar
> for me being so impertinent
> 
> anyway,
> ...


dont worry.....be happy...

at least u have even more time to work upon
and the prices will drop too by then
u might get some new arrivals also


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 30, 2010)

positive aspects mentioned by piyush...


----------



## aby geek (Jun 30, 2010)

tujh se jyada khush naseeb shayad hi koi hoga .

youll be getting i7 950 for i7930 price maybe at that you can have more budget so just enjoy and dont forget gratitude for this golden opp.

ur rig will change te world


----------

